# Daiwa Slosh 20



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I have a slosh 20 which casts great, reels great, but has a roar when casting or reeling in. I have taken it all the way down, cleaned, oiled and greased but it still roars. Any suggestion on cause?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Probably the way the gears are emeshing, but that's just a guess.

If you want it better than new, send it to John Franchot at Real Smooth Reels. He's in Rochester, NY and the best reel man I know


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

sounds like the spool tension cap may be a tad tight.....


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I have spool tension just tight enough to remove any side to side play in spool. Also replaced shim on each end. I have ordered new bearings though the ones in it turn smoothly. I also ordered a new bushing and extra bearing, if the bearing and bushing are the same size I will replace the bushing with the extra bearing.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Just a question??*

Do you have braid backing???


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Is the bait clicker thingy off?


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Is the bait clicker thingy off? 

Make us a video!


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

No braid on reel. 

I bought reel on ebay and when I received it and tore it down it was slammed packed with axle grease. Took me 2 days to remove all the grease. I'm sure noise is not related to gears as gears are not engaged during casting, imo it has to be somewhere in the spool shaft assembly. The reel works great, just the noise when casting is annoying. 

As I stated earlier I have ordered some new parts (bushing, bearing, shims), my plan is to replace one part at a time, cast reel and see if problem fixed, if not replace another part etc. I will post results. 

I only paid $25 for reel however I've put new smoothie drag washers in, ordered $35 in additional parts. Minimum to send off is about $21 plus parts. Based on cost of parts, sending it off could end up costing more than a new reel. Before I do that I will use it as anchor reel and put up with noise.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

It is the spool shaft ball bearings making the noise
Soak the Bearing for an hour in Acetone or other solvent to remove any deposits and then lubricate them again with light Oil.

Your new Bearing will solve this problem
I have had the same issue with a Slosh that was "Point Blasted"
and I neglected to strip the reel down afterwards and clean and re-oil it.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

pullin it down now. if it works will save new bearing, thanks


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I was going to say sounds like a bad bearing or the spool is out of balance because of bad line lay.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Before changing all that out, oil the brake race and make sure the brakes are in good shape. Have had those cause crazy noises on centrifugally braked reels.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Before changing all that out, oil the brake race and make sure the brakes are in good shape. Have had those cause crazy noises on centrifugally braked reels.


No brakes in reel. I have never oiled the brake race on a reel, I always make sure it dry, oiling the race will make it trash stick and cause backlashes. All my bass reel instructions make it very clear, DO NOT OIL BRAKE RACE!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"No brakes in reel"

I am curious how one manages to cast a slosh without slowing down the spool with at least one white brake in a fishing situation ?

Are you using a full on Heaver of some type?

I lubricate Brake rings all the time, thats what cuts down on their friction for the Brake Shoe and allows for a faster smoother spooling, I also use the smallest brakes I can find and prefer the small fiber Abu brakes rather than the plastic Daiwa OEM brakes. I use non petroleum based light oil made for Air Tools which does not affect O rings. 

If I am playing around with practice casting I sometimes take the Brake out of a Slosh, but for fishing it goes back in...other wise that graphite spool is too fast, like a 525Mag set on 1 without the extra mag kit installed it will blow up with a full power cast.

I would not worry about Bass Reel instructions when tuning a distance reel
After a season or an event like a dunking in the Ocean, take it apart and clean and relube it


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I am casting 6-8 oz anchor on Ocean Master 12' heaver. Have not had a problem with backlash. Don't have any brakes in my 30 either. I'm not the longest caster but I do load the heaver and get further than most on pier. I have to use 3 of 6 brakes on my bass reels, but, as I stated earlier lubricating the brake race will cause backlashes, workes the same as getting your vehicle brake calipers or drums wet, causes pads to grab and release, grab and release, etc. rather than consistent drag or free spool. Granted I'm not in category with a lot of the guys who are into distance casting, I don't do the pendulum or side arm cast, I am straight overhead and if I say so myself, very accurate. I expect if I attempted to load a rod the way some of ya'll can do, I would be in the zing-pow class, and be very dangerous to bystanders.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"I would be in the zing-pow class"

Do you fish with Zing Pow?


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Garboman said:


> "I would be in the zing-pow class"
> 
> Do you fish with Zing Pow?


I fished with him on Frisco for a couple years


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

my guess is unbalanced spool due to not spooling reel properly ... take the line off and put it back on ... how did you spool it ... a hump in the middle ?


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

If you can cast it with no brakes without blowing it up, your bearings must be trashed.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I have taken the reel down, cleaned and relubricated completely, still roars, so it must be bearings.

I appreciate the all suggestions/opinions. I am still waiting on the new bearings from Mike's Reel Repair (great site, but extremely slow on shipping).

I have been pin-rigging for over 30 yrs, I started with a penn squidder, thru which I learned thumbprints were over-rated. As I stated earlier, I have a 30 slosh also with no brakes installed. It is totally quiet when casting anchor weight. New 20 & 30 slosh may require brakes to cast but these older ones don't. If you are lubricating the brake race you may want to try casting without lubricating the race, you may be pleasantly surprised at results.


----------

